
Security Threat: WordPress Under Attack  - blazzerbg
http://www.codedstyle.com/security-threat-wordpress-under-attack/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross referenced to the TechCrunch article posted here around an hour ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=806409>

Is CodedStyle to be preferred over TechCrunch?

------
onreact-com
This is just business as usual. Wordpress is under attack constantly. One of
my blogs has been hacked 5 times this year already.

Of course updating is not enough.

That's why the Obama campaign used Movable Type instead of WP.

